# Parking garage



## darthvader (Oct 23, 2017)

Has anyone rented a parking garage spot for more than a month and lived in there van. Share your experience if you have


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 23, 2017)

interesting idea actually


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds Fairly pricey? I routinely use parking garages to sleep in when raining/snowing. Some have spaces under the concrete stairs. Often there are garden hoses for bathing or filling up canteens. Power & wifi are common as well. Unsure how realistic it would be to rubber tramp in a garage unless you could scam the ticket system say by collecting a new ticket and only paying for an hour opposed to a month. An accomplice who could roll up to the sensors so that a new ticket can be issued might be needed.


----------



## darthvader (Oct 26, 2017)

Well hell this place had security cams all over the place and the security gate was setup to only let people come in and out twice a day and that's it. Bullshit on that. Even though it was 160.00 a month I expect 24 7 access. I'm not spending any of my enslavement money on that nonsense. The more I thought about it the more it would cut into my profits. I guess ill find a spot on blm land and rotate spots


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 26, 2017)

I highly recommend this website: freecampsites.net that shows you places you can park/camp all over the country. Ive been using it as reference for years. Blm and national forest dispersed land is awesome because you can stay for up to 2 weeks at a time. Their websites are pretty useful as well. Happy traveling!


----------



## Dmac (Oct 26, 2017)

@Bedheadred That's a great website! If you use that and get yourself an America the beautiful Pass (also known as an Interagency Pass) for $80, you can camp tons of places. here's some info on the pass https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/r6/passes-permits/recreation/?cid=fsbdev2_027020


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 26, 2017)

Dmac said:


> @Bedheadred That's a great website! If you use that and get yourself an America the beautiful Pass (also known as an Interagency Pass) for $80, you can camp tons of places. here's some info on the pass https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/r6/passes-permits/recreation/?cid=fsbdev2_027020


Thats dope, I've never heard of that! I'm currently traveling on foot but if/when I start rubber tramping again I gotsa get one


----------



## Dmac (Oct 26, 2017)

@Bedheadred It can save a person lots of money over a year. Some of those parks and historic sites can cost a lot , if you are paying admittion for each place individually.


----------



## LeeenPocket (Oct 27, 2017)

The southwest has a few long term blm areas that you can stay at for 7 months for $180 if you don't want to move every 2 weeks.


----------



## mouse (Oct 27, 2017)

Been sniffing around this but haven't found anythining that works:

There are fenced self-storage places (and similar) that offer boat/RV/truck parking by the month for less than $100. If there was one with 24hr access it might be a cheap option. And being outdoors would let solar power do its magic.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Oct 29, 2017)

Dmac said:


> @Bedheadred That's a great website! If you use that and get yourself an America the beautiful Pass (also known as an Interagency Pass) for $80, you can camp tons of places. here's some info on the pass https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/r6/passes-permits/recreation/?cid=fsbdev2_027020



To be clear, the America the beautiful pass will only save you on admission to National parks. I did it a few years ago. It was 80 bucks so if you plan on going to multiple National parks it starts paying for itself after about 3 admission- fee-charging national parks ( they don't all charge eg. Great Smokies, redwood). 

This will do nothing to affect the cost of camping at the parks which can be pretty expensive. Sometimes there is national Forest or blm nearby tho. We used to get a backwoods permit and park at the trailhead so it would look like we were backpacking.


----------



## Dmac (Oct 29, 2017)

@Wild Ty Laserbeam the interagency pass gets you into national parks, national forests, corps of engineers areas, BLM land and a few others. I have had several. Still have to pay for a campsite if you stay in a campground, but the pass allows you to do dispersed camping where ever it is allowed. and with all those areas combined, there is a lot of places you can camp, for up to 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Nov 5, 2017)

Dmac said:


> @Wild Ty Laserbeam the interagency pass gets you into national parks, national forests, corps of engineers areas, BLM land and a few others. I have had several. Still have to pay for a campsite if you stay in a campground, but the pass allows you to do dispersed camping where ever it is allowed. and with all those areas combined, there is a lot of places you can camp, for up to 2 weeks at a time.



What I'm saying is that you don't need a pass to use national Forest or blm lands. They are free public lands. Almost all of them allow dispersed camping and it is100% free. No pass needed.


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 7, 2017)

So parking garages...


----------

